# Hinter allen Verknüpfungen steht .lnk, warum? und wie entfernen?



## Amr0d (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eben meinen Rechner neugestartet und ab jetzt steht hinter jeder Verknüpfung .lnk nur leider weiß ich nicht warum und wie ich das wegbekomme. Weiß da wer eine Lösung?

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht -> "Erweiterungen bei bekannnten Dateitypen ausblenden" sollte es tun. 

Gruß

.


----------



## Amr0d (14. Oktober 2004)

Ja das Problem ist aber das ich die Dateiendungen gar nicht angestellt habe. Bevor ich formatiert habe hatte ich Dateiendungen auch angestellt und hinter den Verknüpfungen kein .lnk


----------



## TobGod (14. Oktober 2004)

Veruschs doch mal mit der Windows Wiederherstellung...


----------



## Amr0d (14. Oktober 2004)

was ist das und wie mache ich das und ist das notwendig wenn ich gestern erst formatiert habe?


----------



## TobGod (14. Oktober 2004)

Ups sorry das habe ich irgendwie überlesen, dann natürlich nicht


----------



## funnytommy (14. Oktober 2004)

Also bei mir war das auch mal mit .lnk! *strange*
War bei einem E-Mail Anhang dabei...sollten Fotos sein...weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich das behoben habe....


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. Oktober 2004)

Und was passiert, wenn ihr die Datei einfach umbenennt und das '.lnk' löscht?


----------



## Amr0d (14. Oktober 2004)

dann geht sie nicht mehr 
also das ist ganz komisch irgendwie und das habe ich seit gestern war auf einmal da



			
				Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht -> "Erweiterungen bei bekannnten Dateitypen ausblenden" sollte es tun.
> 
> ...



Geht auch net das .lnk bleibt trotzdem da

//edit

habe gerade mal ein wenig gegoogled und siehe da folgendes gefunden


```
Start - Ausführen - regedit eingeben.

Navigieren zu
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile
lnkfile anklicken
im rechten Teil des Fensters eine freie Stelle mit rechts anklicken - Neu - Zeichenfolge
Dem neuen Wert den Namen NeverShowExt geben.
```


----------



## Andre (9. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte euch mal was fragen , da ich nich so viel von computer verstehe . Also meine verknüpfungen werden immer mit Windows Explorer gestartet und stad das symbol von einem spiel is da das zeichen vom windows explorer.Wenn ich das programm dann starte öffnet sich der windows explorer. Wie bekomm ich das wieder normal ? 


Tipp: ich habe Windows Vista homeprimium. 

Danke im voraus 

MFG andre


----------

